# Reset All THUMBS or TIVO SUGGESTIONS



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

I upgraded my TIVO with the PTVUPGRADE stuff, via INSTANT CAKE and PTVnet. Now I have a bunch of TIVO SUGGESTIONS all the time. I guess I have inherited the suggestions from the person who made these programs. 

How do I reset all the TIVO suggestions?

EDIT:
As indicated in my second post below, I am looking to see if it is possible via TELNET or WEBPLUS


----------



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Just to clarify here, that I am looking to see if it is possible to do this via telnet or via WEBPLUS.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Reset or Reset System > Clear Thumb Ratings & Suggestions

this is in the manual btw


----------



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

rpdre1 said:


> DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Reset or Reset System > Clear Thumb Ratings & Suggestions
> 
> this is in the manual btw


I guess you didn't read my second post to clarify my original question.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

the_maxx_guy said:


> I guess you didn't read my second post to clarify my original question.


can I ask why you want to do it that way? and not the "manual" way.


----------



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Enrique said:


> can I ask why you want to do it that way? and not the "manual" way.


I would like to be able to do this remotely 

As I have some plans for my DVR .... which does not involve me sitting in front of it.


----------

